# front-end ffmpeg and ffmpeg2theora



## poncho (Feb 10, 2014)

I want to know whether a front-end for ffmpeg such as *H*yper *V*ideo *C*onverter or similar exists, thanks for helping me*.*


----------



## serpent7776 (Feb 13, 2014)

There's a WinFF, but it doesn't exist in the ports tree.


----------

